# 1999 Altima speaker mounting depths



## harkamus (Apr 21, 2004)

I've been searching in vain online for the speaker mounting depths for my '99 Altima. I ran across this information once a few years ago when I wanted to put a new system in place. Well the system took a back burner until now and I can't find the information.

What are the speaker mounting depths for the front and rear speakers? I think they were 2 3/8, but I can't be sure. I want to be certain before I buy speakers so that I won't buy anything that doesn't fit.

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: my bad for posting in the Altima forum. I saw that board before I saw the car audio board.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I put front and rear speakers for a friend of mine in her 99 Alti and they were both 2-3/8" mounting depth


----------

